# Early Spring Saugeye Patterns and Techniques



## geetarman (Jul 1, 2007)

Anyone have any advice on early spring saugeye patterns and techniques? I just started targeting saugeye late last year and have had a hard time finding any information about them. 

- Chris


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I think the best technique is the simplest. A leadhead jig and twister. White and chartruese seem to work best in the cloudy GMR. Just let it sink and drag it at a medium speed across the rocks on the bottom. Another favorite rig I use is a floating jighead with a minnow. I put a splitshot about 2 feet or more from the jig and let that sit in a good spot. Anywhere below a dam (up to a football field away) is good. Or, a deep hole. I have no experience with saugeyes in the lakes.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi Chris just do a search on here type in saugeye and you will find all kinds of info. As mentioned though jigs in spring can be hard to beat,but vibe's and husky jerks will pull in many as well. Are you targeting them in rivers or lakes? From shore or boat? Do a search and if you have any other ? feel free to p.m. me.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

in lakes,go shallow.once water temps start inching up toward that 50 degree mark,throw jigs,small cranks or blades at shallow shorelines.look in places where you might chase shallow bass.a foot of water is not too shallow at times.


----------



## fear_no_fish (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey man,

Right now I am getting my boat ready to attack Indian Lake as soon as the ice comes off ! I will fish the spillway as soon as the water clears up a little, the higher the bigger the fish , I netted an 8 lb'er for a guy a few years back and the water was rolling real bad, it would wash your jig right back into the bank. He caught the fish about two feet off the waters edge on a 1/2 oz. leadhead and a 3" pink twister and didn't have a net ? In the boat I will fish all the classic spots , Moundwood hole,Dream bridge, Northfork, South & West bank, throw jigs & twisters, Blade baits , Husky Jerks & Smithwick Rogues ? When you get into them you can limit out pretty quick ! Iove saugeye fishing I.L. and I believe a state record will come out of this lake real soon , you can say I told you so, hopefully it will come to a blue & white Sylvan ! Later guys and good luck !

Keep fishin,


----------

